# Alpine 7390m (Fully Functional)



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Who's interested in some Old School Goodness? These don't come up often, let alone in Working Condition. Was Fully restored just recently. Let me know if you are interested and I'll cut a few bills off of the asking price.

Alpine 7390m | eBay


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

SOLD


----------

